# GM bankruptcy take II?



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

http://www.forbes.com/sites/louiswoodhi ... tcy-again/


----------



## stuckduck (Jan 31, 2008)

There are a lot of IF'S in that artical.... I have always liked GM, they are a GREAT American car company. So what if they took a loan out from the government. According to GM they are having great sales.. So who do you believe?


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I really won't be surprised to see another BK filing. Placing the fox in charge of the hen house....how could that ever be problematic? The only ownership group more problematic than Obama is that of the UAW; I don't think it is a matter of IF there will be another filing, only when. To have the biggest foe of the company to now be a board member and one of the largest shareholders will either be an amazing conversion story (ridiculously unlikely) or the most predictable failure of the century.


----------

